# Intel vs AMD



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 4, 2005)

*The WAR is ON!!!*

Years have flown but the war of Intel and AMD Processors continues!

Both have their pros and cons but it is still difficult to say who's best the 540 or the Athlon.

Intel is much superior in brand, advertising(the thing most users look upon). It promises more clock speed and compatibility as almost every dam software built is on an intel platform.  Brand loyality even beats that of Nokia.

AMD gives value for money and gives much superior performance than intel. But it has heating issues and suffers from low brand rating. It is easy to spot a man telling u that AMD Processors are cr@p.

May be, this forum may help decide.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 4, 2005)

another point i forgot...

 well how do u think the line

" INTEL INSIDE "

affects a buyer


----------



## Godhatesusalllll (Apr 5, 2005)

Speak 4 urself buddy.Everybody knows that the weaker the brand the more the ads.4 example take samsung they have ads 4 each and every product,they even had an ad for CD-writer on TV not so long ago.Everybody knows that samsung products r good for 6-7 months after that off to the dustbin.This is the main reason why samsung have so many service centres.Too many hardware failures.Same thing goes for all INTEL products .I would not take an INTEL processor even if it was given to me on a plate full of diamonds.Maybe i will take the diamonds.INTEL products develop too many problems after 7-8 months of purchace.The best thing we can do is dump this piece of garbage in a nearby dumpster, or go to the nearest service centre who will do the needful(i.e. dump ur INTEL processor in their dustbin 4u).
INTEL P4 with or without HT is a cheap worthless piece of Garbage.

And the AMD heating issue is being blown out of proportion.Maybe the old AMD processors had heating issues but now AMD has rectified the problem.The heat produced from INTEL and AMD is more or less the same.


----------



## tuXian (Apr 5, 2005)

Righto Mr Bravo I completely agree with you. Brand Imaging really takes the product places and thats what Intel is upto. I think AMD should also come up with such kinda catchline.

I use both Intel AMD and found heating to be the only con among the pros especially in this scorching summer heat for AMD else found the both nearly same in terms of performance(sometimes AMD takes the lead).

I have found many a one blabbering wrongly about AMD without proper knowledge. This is also causing harm in the first time buyer segment.

To end with I will go with My AMD... My Powerhouse.


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2005)

I don't want to go into another Intel vs AMD debate here, at least as far as their products are concerned. But JB and TuxiaN have brought up something that's been nagging me for quite some time : Intel beats AMD when it comes to making up catchy names and phrases !

IMO, the names 'Pentium', 'Celeron', P3 and P4 roll off the tongue much more easily than Athlon, Athlon XP or Athlon 64. 'Sempron' isn't bad, but being the budget version, the name isn't bandied about much.

I sure wish AMD would come up with better names for their products. (All my computers carry an 'Intel Outside' sticker)   

Human nature being what it is, having a catchy brand or product name is not a minor matter, and has a major influence on the success of the company.

Just a couple of examples : The name of the Kodak company is a meaningless word, carefully composed to convey a catchy, solid-sounding impression. When Standard Oil was forced to change its name for legal reasons about 40 years ago, they did serious research to find a satisfactory name, and spent millions of dollars in an effort to promote the new name. The name chosen was Exxon.


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 5, 2005)

there is noting in name even the though to pronounce words become the word in everybody s mouth.

Intel is Intel and AMD is AMD


----------



## indro (Apr 5, 2005)

Frankly  , I have never seen anyone of my friends buying an intel processor ,who is tech savy , which could only mean one thing ... they are good processors ,especially better than the intel ones .


----------



## shwetanshu (Apr 5, 2005)

godhatesusall, i have been using a pentium based computer for last 2 yrs, i never had a problem with the proccy and the same goes with my frnds. Although u were corect about the Samsung products. But yes AMD processors are better than the INTEL and wen i upgrade in the future i m going to buy AMD only.


----------



## indro (Apr 5, 2005)

thats what i tried to say ,anyone who is tech savy , looking for an upgrade , during this time will look for amd and not for intel , for beginners it will be intel , I personally belive its better that way , cause if they  find any problems with an amd based system ,they will abuse it because it was an amd chip , even though it has nothing to do with the processor , on the other than if it was intel based thay would probably wont abuse the processor . so AMD should be booked for tech savy people only .


----------



## pimpom (Apr 5, 2005)

Tech-savvy buyers everywhere say that most tech-savvy buyers prefer AMD. That's true. But how many computer buyers worldwide are tech-savvy, especially first-time buyers ? And how many Digit Forum members were tech-savvy when they bought their first computer ?

Because of Intel's brand prominence, the majority of first-time buyers are attracted to Intel. At least a part of that attraction is because they have catchy names for their products.


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 5, 2005)

I would have to agree with pimpom. From a sheer technological stand point AMD chips are much further ahead. However like every new noivce user wants a windows system so will Intel prevail. I do think it will be quite a while b4 AMD and intel are on par. Good for the competition tho.


----------



## mohit (Apr 5, 2005)

Ok agreed that AMD is technologically advanced but still i dont think INTEL gives any sub standard processors or are reallllly way behind AMD. AMD scores in gaming while *INTEL rules in reliability,service,availability,tasks such as video/audio encoding,compatibility and ofcourse multitasking*. I have been using Intel for about 5-6 years and i never had a problem with any processor of theirs , not a single issue infact. And about the technology well Intel is catching up with AMD , let their dual core processors come and then it will be fun to watch the competition.


----------



## devilhead_satish (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah, people do seem to be dumbfounded as though a professor hit them with a really tough question when I say i have an AMD processor. People seem to know only 'Intel Pentium 4'(And some even know about HT) Thats called marketting muscle. AMD mostly does its advertising in mags and how many of us have seen a video ad of AMD on Indian telly. Though Intel has some really cheap ads they work you know. I hope AMD just pulls up its socks makes some slick telly/radio ads and laugh all the way to the bank.
*www.amd.com/images/hd_amd_lg.gif


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 6, 2005)

come on guys u can't be so unfair to intel. believe me facts are that at least 65% of processors sold in india are INTEL. (that is a very modest figure, actual percentage is expected to be quite high). intel processors are not that bad. those who say that intel processors are not reliable must have got FAKE ones. I have got a celeron 500 mhz in one of my systems for 5 years and it has given SUPERB performance. intel guys are hard workin and they bring out the best technology around. amd may be an option for so called techies but for an average indian intel is the 1st option. intel isn't as bad as u people say. i personally think theonly thing intel lacks is value for money.

i know i should be impartial but my vote slightly tints to intel.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 6, 2005)

I told u This is WAR


----------



## pimpom (Apr 6, 2005)

Johnny_Bravo said:
			
		

> intel processors are not that bad. those who say that intel processors are not reliable must have got FAKE ones. .....<snip>..... i personally think the only thing intel lacks is value for money.


That's the whole point - value for money. Few tech-savvy people will say that Intel processors are "bad". Anyone except a blind AMD fanatic will readily acknowledge that Intel CPUs also have their plus points. It's just that, in general, you can get a faster AMD processor for the same price, or you can get the same performance at a lower price if you go for an AMD system.


----------



## satanrules (Apr 8, 2005)

as of my opinion 

i've used AMD for 1 and a half year in that time i never played any game completely the moment i start the game within 2 or 3 mins system gets restarted and any other multimedia applications that i run never end up in better performance .................. and before that i was using INTEL i felt very comfortable with that and now i've upgraded my system from that BLOODY AMD aka shAMD to INTEL P4 915 with PCI-X and i've decided that for my entire life i will never go to any AMD proccesors or any devices that they launch i just got bugged up with them those 1 &1/2 yrs i use my PC just for the purpose of browsing and watching movies and some music thats it nothing else .............

WHAT I SUGGEST IS never go to any of the AMD products INTEL is the best and here iam not talkimg about the Brand image that INTEL has iam talking about the Performance that each of them deliver ....................... sorry if i hurt anybody ...........


----------



## satanrules (Apr 8, 2005)

according to me who ever voted for AMD is just becouse of the price tag ............

all the people in the house wake up dont think about the price that they provide look out for the overall performance and the life of the processor .............


----------



## Ashis (Apr 8, 2005)

AMD had always been Better than Intel !!!

Although it had few prob... earler but those are part of product life !!!


----------



## aadipa (Apr 8, 2005)

Who gave first 3D instruction set?

Who gave first GHz CPU?

Who gave first 64bit desktop CPUs?


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 8, 2005)

satan, 

Just think about it a little bit. Look at the no of posts in here with favourable reviews for AMD processors. Look at the no of people who own and AMD processors and the performances they get. Heating issues, instability are all old issues. The price/performance ratios are just unbeatable right now for the line of processors from AMD. Every benchmarking software out there tells you AMD chips are better. Now are all of them wrong ? I dont think so. Your case could be due to a multitude of reasons. RAM, Powersupply and so on. If you notice not only did you change you processor you also changed the whole system. So that does not really give a clear indication as to what is as fault now does it.


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Apr 8, 2005)

VOTED FOR AMD
AMD DOES NOT HAVE GOOD ONBOARD GRAPHICS SOLUTION EXCEPT THE NEW ATI RS480


----------



## nikhilesh (Apr 8, 2005)

Presently,Intel is OK and AMD is pretty good.But one thing that worries me is that i cannot understand for how long Intel will try to push their clockspeeds instead of innovating new technologies that make their processors more efficient as in the case of AMD.Currently,AMD can push their clocks a lot higher than intel.Intel needs to do something about this problem. Also,Intel's price seems to be on the higher side. Intel doesn't "suck" or anything though.They are just going through a bad phase.

Right now,AMD should be proud of their good work.

All i can say is "GO Intel GO!"

Revolutionary technolgies will just make life easier for the end consumer.So it is good to have a healthy competition.

PS:-This comes from an AMD fanboy.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Apr 8, 2005)

about INTEL, the un cut version of its add says it all.

"ek din petaji ghar INTEL computer le aae oor humara telephone oor bijle ka bill triple ho gaya"


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 8, 2005)

satanrules said:
			
		

> i've used AMD for 1 and a half year in that time i never played any game completely the moment i start the game within 2 or 3 mins system gets restarted and any other multimedia applications that i run never end up in better performance .................. and before that i was using INTEL i felt very comfortable with that





			
				nikhilesh said:
			
		

> Revolutionary technolgies will just make life easier for the end consumer.So it is good to have a healthy competition





			
				agent_smith said:
			
		

> AMD DOES NOT HAVE GOOD ONBOARD GRAPHICS SOLUTION EXCEPT THE NEW ATI RS480



That's the point i raised about AMD. Its problems are evident. I don't say that every AMD chip is cr@p but this that as some people find problem with intel so do some with amd.



			
				pimpom said:
			
		

> It's just that, in general, you can get a faster AMD processor for the same price, or you can get the same performance at a lower price if you go for an AMD system.



That's AMD's     BIGGEST  plus  point. It gives u big for what it takes from u. So is intel's plus point that i wrote "Every damn software is made on, over and for INTEL".  


			
				nikhilesh said:
			
		

> Revolutionary technolgies will just make life easier for the end consumer.So it is good to have a healthy competition


That is i think a good quotation.

AMD or Intel, which one to go for and for what reason, what use and what needs??


----------



## magnet (Apr 8, 2005)

amd restart prob was with heat thats an old issue.....same was with intel...many ppl told it used to melt when intel was new to market....consider present scenario...both r good....but amd gives value for money......intel gives profit to dealer for money.....in gaming amd rules...but in mobo compatibilty it cries...my view.....i m for amd btw


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 9, 2005)

i think we are putting up the point that the people who want value for money are going in for amd and for intel those who don't want compatibilty issues-money no problem.


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 10, 2005)

Well,Intel once had the upperhand in performance, while AMD had the upper hand in value. Now after they introduced the 64bit system their performances have got better. Intel guys should manufacture 64 bit and also should concentrate on other thing other than clock speed if they want to regain the performance spot.  But when it comes to value , intel will never beat amd


----------



## Vyasram (Apr 10, 2005)

Well,Intel once had the upperhand in performance, while AMD had the upper hand in value. Now after they introduced the 64bit system their performances have got better. Intel guys should manufacture 64 bit and also should concentrate on other thing other than clock speed if they want to regain the performance spot.  But when it comes to value , intel will never beat amd


----------



## Decius (Apr 10, 2005)

AMD at any given time is way ahead n much betterh than Intel be it in terms of pricing or technology.  

I am using AMD64 3000+ and it has absolutely no heating issues rather the heating issues have come up with Intel..the Prescott (or shud i say PresHot) series of processors



_______________________________________________________________
Intel Inside............*Idiots* Outside......  ..........     The Power of AMD
_______________________________________________________________


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Apr 11, 2005)

INTEL CAME TO INDIA FIRST AND EVEN NOW MOST OF THE PEOPLE(NEWBIS) DONT EVEN KNOW ABOUT AMD 
ALSO MANY RETAILERS DONT INFORM THESE PEOPLE ABOUT AMD JUST FOR OF MAKING MORE BY SELLING OLD INTELS WITH THOSE 845 CHIPSETS
THIS ALL ONLY ADDS UP TO THE PROBLEMS OF AMD


----------



## quad master (Apr 11, 2005)

For me AMD Rocks


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 11, 2005)

so we are sending a message to amd to increase their focus on advertising and in notime they'll be no.1


----------



## mamba (Apr 12, 2005)

u guys been saying that amd should advertise more . think they have taken the 1st step .

seen those big amd ads on the side screens ( black 1z ) , in the ongoing indo-pak cricket series .   

but dont think this type of marketing will help , they have 2 get where the real game is on . on the tv or the radio . most ppl dont no what the shape of the proccies is ( 95% ppl never open there cabinets ) , n so they wont b able 2 make out what that square piece of metal , thats being advertised , is all bout . or what amd really is


----------



## keanu_reeves (Apr 13, 2005)

got 4 AMD PCs for my SOHO and converted an Intel priest to an AMD freak he changed 20 PCs in a span of 3 days now that tells that AMD rules. 
Amd Gives me 
1. Higher performance 
2. Value for money
3. mental peace
4. 0 reboots while working 
5. n number of webpages while i m browsing (i used an intel in my X office it used to crash after 8 webpages on explorer)


The only thing Intel gives me is 
1. Funny ads to laugh my @$$ off 

___________________________
and the war goes on coffie - toffie


----------



## keanu_reeves (Apr 13, 2005)

AMD problems solved

1. Restarts / Heating problem: wash your heat sink (take it off the mobo first ) put a new fan on ur original heatsink. blame it on the dust in your house and not the CPU. 

2. PC giving Blue Screen: Saved money on ur CPU spend it on a branded RAM throw the dead ram in dustbin & not on AMD's name.

3. Softwares do not work: I don't remember who said it but even microsoft begs to differ First 64 bit processor and first "WIN XP 64" 64 bit OS by microsoft (don't take me wrong i mean first from microsoft only and comparing to none other.)

4. Multimedia Problems : a. Walt Disney is making all there animations on AMD. b. makers of Titanic used AMD

the list goes on and on and on and on go buy a box packed AMD CPU (PIB), ASUS or MSI mobo, A Kingston RAM, Western Digital HDD and u wont have to say the "I" word again


----------



## premrajeev (Apr 13, 2005)

AMD RULES !!

Hey there..Obviously, there will be differences in this subject. I was an AMD user from 98, when i purchased my HP pavlion 4403.That was the best looking pc my friends ever had seen, with no intel logo on it..it had AMD k6-2 logo attached, and nobody knew what was AMD then..In fact, i went to the HP showroom to purchase a p2 machine, then the system dealer told me ( he was a geinuine HP engineer) about AMD's multi media capabilities and 3d instructions..I was graduating then, i never got anything then in my head, just picked up the system for 78000 (amd k62 333, creative sound,56k modem,15"hp pavlion m50 monitors and polk audio,32 mb ram,4.2 gb hdd, win98.I was seeing that all my friends are using pentium mmxÃ©s, celerons,and p2's but i opt to differ. well from that day on, till date, that system is intact with me(my dad uses it now)..i have installed all the chip and other it magazine cd's and tried all the programs the cd's carried, but none of the programs failed. some games didnt run because my onboard graphic card was 4 mb,ddraw supported one,with no d3d or opngl..so i missed out on games..then after one yr, my cousin brought me one agp card..riva tnt w/32mb vram, and a 64 mb ram stick..i opnd up the system to find no agp slots...so just plugged in the ram..then i looked for the heatsink..alas..there was no heatsink at all...aa single fan above the cpu cools the cpu..no heatsink..that was the first time i ever seen an amd cpu..and that system is still working..lots of upgrades other thn the cpu & mobo..and i am extremely satisfied...Then by 2000, i assembled an amd athlon 1ghz machine w/128mb,and plugged in that tnt card...that machine is still intact ...later, by 2002, i got another m/c, amd athlon xp 1600+ which runs at 1.4.I made it on a dfi motherboard, then i overclocked it on 2003, it runs at 1.9 giga now, only 3 fans attached, i have upgraded all the other peipheral..dvd,cdrw,tv tuner,nic,creative live,5.1 spkrs, geforce fx 5200, etc..still it works under 50degrees..and i am too happy and proud to be an amd user and i have assembled and reffered at least 100 ppl to purchase amd machines...i used to watch amd's slowly coming up after their athlon series is being introduced and i infact jumped with joy when i saw athlon fx 64 beat p4 ee in the lates benchmark..AMD ppl are really dedicated...intel was just extracting money from their users utilising their monopoly...and again I say..with heads up...I am an AMD user, and all my friends, family members and relatives use and will use AMD machines in future.All this ,started with that old HP pavlion machine with AMD k62 inside !!..


----------



## Charley (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd always go r 4 AMD


----------



## [flAsh] (Apr 14, 2005)

I dont know how sure I am while writing this. But Johny I think ur Mommy is Calling U 
Intel Inside && AMD Rox
SO I think about AMDTel Inside 
Think about Union not bout separation


----------



## quad master (Apr 14, 2005)

Just check out AMD's new cores they will just make you go crazy.

3 New Cores

Venice :- 90nm , L2 512KB , SSE3 Support added , Excellent Overclocker , S939 , Low Power req 
3000+,3200+,3500+,3800+

SanDeigo :- 90nm , L2 1MB , SSE3 Support added , Excellent Overclocker than Venice core , S939 , Low Power req 
3500+ , 3700+ , 4000+ , 4200+ , FX-55 , FX-57 , FX-59 , FX-61

Toledo :- 90nm , L2 2MB , SSE3 Support added , Dual Core having 
seperate L1&L2 cache for each core , Encoding Monster.

These are the future offerings from AMD

AMD has also anounced 3 new cores having support for DDR2 Support 
and with a new Socket M2(1207) will be launched 2006
AMD Sempron Core - Manila
AMD Athlon 64 Core:- Orleans
AMD Athlon 64 FX Core:- Windsor

Common :- DDR2 667 Memory Bus 2 Directional , Dual Core , 1000Mhz HT

Now give me a reason and tell me why i should not like AMD


----------



## illidin (Apr 15, 2005)

wow its nice 2 write a reply in such forums i m feelin gr8
One thing i would like 2 say tht intel n amd are at par in competition
But in mid n lower power processor segment intel is better than amd
like intel p4 1.8 Ghz is better than athlon xp (mid range version)
Where i think amd has an upper hand in High performance segment
over intel as amd's 64 bit FX series is serious stuff.


----------



## Johnny_Bravo (Apr 15, 2005)

OK Guys the verdict is done

The best processor for the classes are
1. Basic (< Rs. 10000) - Intel
2. Medium(> Rs. 10000 & < Rs. 16000) - AMD
3. Expert (>Rs. 16000) - AMD.

Now u got to tell ur choices (actual models like p4, athlon 1600+ etc.) for each segment i have drawn out and if possible their clock speeds and cost


----------



## aadipa (Apr 15, 2005)

Low cost: Cyrix C3  (I bet many even don't know this even exists? )

High End: AthlonFX

So I can say

C3 --> Celeron --> Sempron  --> P4 c --> AthlonXP  --> P4 e ---> Athlon 64  --> P4EE ---> AthlonFX


----------

